# MRV Wish List discussion



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

In the famous HR2x Wish List thread, I asked the equally famous Steve about creating a MRV Wish List. He replied that he could more easily add MRV category into the existing wish list but that first we should start a thread on what that list should be and the wording of the requests.

So, folks, I'm looking for nominations for a MRV Wish List. What other features do you want to see with MRV?

Bonus points for precision in language and brevity.

Once we get a number of nominations, I'll create a poll to willow them down and give Steve our best guidance as to a MRV Wish List.

And please take the HR2x Wish List Survey.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

1. The ability to setup "favorite" playlists instead of having to use the UPL all the time. This would work along the same lines as the favorite channels list. You could setup a favorite DVR list so that when you chose it from the playlist options you'd only see listings for specific DVR's in your setup.

2. The ability to move/copy recordings between DVR's.

3. A search box at the top of the playlist so that you can search for recordings.

4. The ability to create your own folders in the playlist and move recordings between the folders for organizational purposes.

5. An option in your series links preferences to specify which folder the recordings should go into in your playlist.

more to come...


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

1. Remote scheduling from HR units. 
2. Remote To Do List management.
3. Central management of all series links
4. offer the ability to record on another DVR if there is a 2 tuner conflict.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Schedule recordings on other DVRs from a DVR like you can from an HD receiver.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

shared scheduling. period.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

dwcolvin said:


> Schedule recordings on other DVRs from a DVR like you can from an HD receiver.


This is more than a want for me, its a must.

I want to be able to tell what DVR I want any recording to go to, just like we can do with the non-DVRs.

Why? I want to put some DRVs in the garage on an equipment rack, and be able to feed them recordings I wish to keep. I would like to make this happen from anywhere in my house, not just from the non (H) DVRs.


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

After 4 times in a week that MRV stopped working and having to RBR my DVR's to bring it back there needs to be a smaller/faster level of reset that just restarts MRV.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

1. Remote scheduling
2. Something other than all or nothing playlist. 
3. Automatic "load shedding" to push a recording off to another DVR if there is a tuner conflict.
4. Option to set 30slip/skip differently for local playback and remote playback. (I often like 30 slip on local, but always prefer 30 skip for remote)
5. Indication of MRV location at folder level



.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd like "pooling" where you schedule a recording and it will automatically record on the local DVR if there's room and open tuners, and automatically shift elsewhere if there's not.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I'd like an option I'm calling *Join*.

I have a series link set for Morning Joe on MSNBC. The show has usually started before I get up, so I begin playing it in my bedroom. After my shower, I currently stop it when I go downstairs and resume watching it there, but it would be easier to just turn on the kitchen TV and join the program "already in progress".

Specifically, Join would be a Yellow button menu option. Select it and you could then Join any program currently being watched.


----------



## woollybully (Apr 13, 2009)

Kick a user off. If someone is watching a recorded show via MRV in one room, another room cannot access that DVR via MRV. This is especially annoying when I pause my office H21 and move to another room.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

woollybully said:


> Kick a user off. If someone is watching a recorded show via MRV in one room, another room cannot access that DVR via MRV. This is especially annoying when I pause my office H21 and move to another room.


You shouldn't be pausing on one unit and then moving to another to continue watching, you should stop the recording then move.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'd like "pooling" where you schedule a recording and it will automatically record on the local DVR if there's room and open tuners, and automatically shift elsewhere if there's not.


Yup. Ideally, would be great if the scheduler could find an open tuner on a DVR where the show could be fully auto-padded (front and back). If more than one DVR meets that criterion, choose the one with the most anticipated free space at the time of the recording.

Another option I'd like to see is to schedule a "back-up" recording on another DVR, if possible, but flag those "back-ups" as first to delete (regardless of recording age), if disk space is needed.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'd like "pooling" where you schedule a recording and it will automatically record on the local DVR if there's room and open tuners, and automatically shift elsewhere if there's not.


Good one Stuart, but I would still like the option to manually set where the recordings go [with a DVR]


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

woollybully said:


> Kick a user off. If someone is watching a recorded show via MRV in one room, another room cannot access that DVR via MRV.


I didn't realize this limitation. I had to try it. You're absolutely right, woollybully.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> [...] 4. The ability to create your own folders in the playlist and move recordings between the folders for organizational purposes.
> 
> 5. An option in your series links preferences to specify which folder the recordings should go into in your playlist.


FWIW, these two have been long-standing Wish List requests even, before we had MRV:

*Ability to create custom PLAYLIST folders (e.g., "MOM", "DAD", "KIDS"), and to designate inside which folder a recording should be displayed.

*The request help text reads: _At the time a recording is scheduled, you should be able to specify which folder group it belongs to. There might also be an option under a recording's "INFO" screen to move it to another folder. This would allow GROUP playing a folder with a "mix" of selected RECORDINGS._


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'd like "pooling" where you schedule a recording and it will automatically record on the local DVR if there's room and open tuners, and automatically shift elsewhere if there's not.





Steve said:


> Yup. Ideally, would be great if the scheduler could find an open tuner on a DVR where the show could be fully auto-padded (front and back). If more than one DVR meets that criterion, choose the one with the most anticipated free space at the time of the recording.
> 
> Another option I'd like to see is to schedule a "back-up" recording on another DVR, if possible, but flag those "back-ups" as first to delete (regardless of recording age), if disk space is needed.


Along those lines, I would like access to another DVRs tuner for live TV if my local DVR has it's 2 tuners tied up. The "Moxi Mate", as I understand it in fact relies on it's server "Moxi" as the source of 'Live TV'.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

I've already posted cooperative scheduling as a wish here, but it sounds like most of all of these requests are going to a) require better hardware than the boxes lower than the 24 series and b) be solved by the true Whole Home DVR that has been demoed with the RVU hardware. I'd be surprised if they don't end up with an 8 tuner server that serves remote viewing stations that have no tuning hardware at all. That would eliminate most of these requests regarding cooperative/shared/pooled scheduling and storage.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

1) The ability to "remove a DVR from the UPL". 
2) Remote scheduling.
3) List-List to swap between local and UPL

Discussion:

1) Just like you can choose to not allow a DVR to share its playlist, this would be the option for a DVR to "reject" another DVR's playlist.

2) Not really sure how to do this and have it not be intrusive. Ninety+ % of the time, I am going to want it to record on the local DVR. I prefer the current method of recording from DVR's vs. the old TiVo method, so I don't want that to go away.

3) I have this on my media DVR, but it took an MX-980 and lots of variables to get it to work. Sometimes I want to do some housekeeping and use the local list. Or perhaps use the List to cycle between playlist options: First press gets you "your default", then extra presses less than 2 seconds apart get you Local, Personal, All.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

1. "Manage Recordings" should show all HD DVRs on network and allow management of all series links and To-do lists from any HD DVR.
2. Remote scheduling from HR units.
3. When scheduling a recording, provide notification if there is another recording scheduled on the selected HD DVR in the same time slot. (Avoid live TV conflicts.)


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Smuuth said:


> 1. "Manage Recordings" should show all HD DVRs on network and allow management of all series links and To-do lists from any HD DVR.


I like this.



> 3. When scheduling a recording, provide notification if there is another recording scheduled on the selected HD DVR in the same time slot. (Avoid live TV conflicts.)


Wouldn't this only be a problem if you have remote scheduling? I mean, we have this limitation now. You can have two recordings going on a DVR which means you can't change channels without stopping one of them. It would be worse if you had remote scheduling. You might not be able to change channels and be incapable of doing anything about it.

Is this the problem you had in mind, Smuuth?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

*MY WISHLIST (MORE TO BE ADDED LATER)​*
*1. The ability to specify which locations you wish to SHARE your DVR with.*
_As of right now, if you share your DVR, it's shared with ALL clients in your cloud/network._
*2. The ability to specify which locations you wish to give the power to DELETE to.*
_As of right now, if you give the power to DELETE to a receiver, you give them to all of them._
*3. The ability to MANAGE MRV.*
_Take Windows. When you set up sharing, you can specify which folders you want shared... instead of the whole magilla. With DirecTV's MRV (and others as well), you have an ALL OR NOTHING choice. I'd like the ability to customize what I want clients to see._ ***
4. *The ability to FILTER by PLAYLIST.*
_The other day I needed to make some room on a DVR, but I had to go to that DVR in order to see what I had on it since there was no easy way to do that in another room._
*5. The ability to set up a Series Link in another room.*
_Let's say there is a series being recorded in another room, on another DVR, and it's sitting there archived (for use of a better word) but it's on hiatus right now. You cannot set up a Series Link for it until there is an upcoming showing of it. I'd like to be able to set one up regardless._
*6. The ability to MOVE/COPY Series Links to another room.*
*7. The ability to see when something was recorded inside the Program Infomation screen just like when you're watching a locally recorded program.*
*8. The ability to mark something as UNWATCHED.*
_Currently, if you watch something via MRV, it might show up as being watched, but with MRV and multiple member family households, that might become a problem from time to time._

*SECONDED OPTIONS*​
*9.* *Remote scheduling from HR units.*
*10.* *Remote To Do List management.*
*11.* *The ability to move/copy recordings between DVR's.*
_I do NOT see this happening, but since this IS a Wish List...._
*12. Schedule "back-up" recordings on another DVR, if possible.*
_However, flag those "back-ups" as first to delete (regardless of recording age), if disk space is needed._

*3*:* I wanted to comment on this Wish List item a little more.

There are several scenarios in which this would be a USEFUL tool.

One of course would be the parental benefits. For instance, there might be a collection of cartoons and children's programming in the Living Room/Den DVR that you might want to share with little Jack or Jill's receiver in their bedroom, but you might not want to share your collection of "True Blood", "The Tudors", "The Pacific", etc. Sure, one can use Parental Blocks, but it doesn't keep it from showing up on the Playlist, nor is Parental Controls perfect. Being able to pick which programming shows up on the DVR would be a GREAT feature.

The second scenario is one that a fellow poster (wilbur_the_goose) recently shared, but also a scenario similar to one in which I might soon find myself... namely that of multiple people using multiple DVRs.

wilbur_the_goose stated that his wife and him have seperate DVRs, and while they both enjoy some programs, they both have different interests as well... so if he were to get MRV, he'd find himself having to scroll through a bunch of recordings like "All My Children" or "Dancing With The Stars".

What I'd like to see added is the ability to set which clients see what programming... so if I wanted all clients to see recordings of "Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives", they could, but if I didn't want them to see my recordings of "Spartacus: Blood And Sand", that wouldn't be a problem.

I'd like to see done in several ways. To start off, you can use a feature similar to MARK PROGRAMS TO DELETE for each DVR where it sets permissions for each recording. Then, I'd like an option added to the Series Options/Episode Options menu... allowing one to set up permissions for future recordings. Since DirecTV's real big on one-touch recording, I guess setting up an option in Recording Defaults would be the next big step.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

LIST-LIST. (yep, you've heard this one before! )

List would be the current Playlist (ALL or LOCAL).

LIST-LIST would be a list with ALL, LOCAL, and each individual DVR.

Would allow for the quick, easy, spontaneous ability to get to a individual remote DVR Playlist. In effect, my Playlist, on "my" DVR, accessible from anywhere in the home.

That's it. One request. 

Have presented more complex (maybe better) variations of the above here, but a simple LIST-LIST would make everyone in this household (with their individual DVRs) very happy. 

Being able to schedule a remote recording from an HR would be nice, but not critical since 95% of my recordings are series links, but would be nice when I'm not at "my" DVR.

A copy/move capability would also be nice, but I don't consider that MRV. Just need it for backup and upgrade purposes. High priority request, especially with the move to an all H24/HR24 environment, which is a must for this household. 

Oh, and one more thing (!), please don't reset back to ALL after every restart. If Filter by Playlist is set to LOCAL, leave it that way.

Otherwise, MRV is great, especially on an H24/HR24!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

By the way, I want to give a *BIG THANKS* to Carl Spock for his efforts regarding the MRV Wish List.

For a couple of months now, I planned to do one myself after MRV went out of beta, but time hasn't really permitted me yet.

"May you live long and prosper"​
~Alan


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Remote scheduling
Remote to do list management
Ability to present the DVR locations (including itself) as folders and their list programming as a subfolder (this latter could facilitate the former I should think)

Intelligent remote scheduling would be nice but may be beyond the resources available in the current hardware. I suspect it could be semi smart if you were remotely accessing that DVRs firmware though. At least it could tell you that choice creates a conflict and then allows you to choose another DVR, or remove the conflict.

Don "easily amused" Bolton


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

lugnutathome said:


> Remote scheduling
> Remote to do list management
> Ability to present the DVR locations (including itself) as folders and their list programming as a subfolder (this latter could facilitate the former I should think)
> 
> ...


Are you ever going to run out of sign offs Don? I do get a kick out of them.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

mikeny said:


> 1. Remote scheduling from HR units.
> 2. Remote To Do List management.
> 3. Central management of all series links
> 4. offer the ability to record on another DVR if there is a 2 tuner conflict.


5. Link esata drives to the customer account so you would never lose recordings except to hard drive failure.
6. Offer less expensive dvrs without internal hard drives. (Customer would provide his own e-sata.)


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Different network identifiers would by my biggest one. Pre Deca I had 2 subnets. Now I do not unless I wanted to buy gear.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

rsblaski said:


> 5. Link esata drives to the customer account so you would never lose recordings except to hard drive failure.
> 6. Offer less expensive dvrs without internal hard drives. (Customer would provide his own e-sata.)


While I'm right there with you on #5... as that's one place where I think Dish Network is fantastic, BUT these are probably better suited to the regular Wish List thread since they don't seem to be related to MRV.

*EDIT:* Not trying to be a back-seat moderator, but I think #5 should become a reality, and I don't want it to get lost among the MRV wishes...

~Alan


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> By the way, I want to give a *BIG THANKS* to Carl Spock for his efforts regarding the MRV Wish List.


Thanks, but I haven't done anything yet except start a thread. The heavy lifting awaits. Thank me after Steve has the info he needs to add MRV requests to the HR2x Wish List. That's at least two more threads down the road.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Shades228 said:


> Different network identifiers would by my biggest one. Pre Deca I had 2 subnets. Now I do not unless I wanted to buy gear.


 As I'm not a CE participant, I'm confused. Please explain what you mean here, Shades.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Lot of good stuff here. I think you should also consider the following and perhaps others can fill in the blanks.

1. Are all the H units capable of the computing power necessary to do some of these things?

2. While I recognize the technical expertise of the people posting these ideas, I have to ask the question: "If all of this were made available, could my sister operate it?

3. If the answer to #2 is "no" (and it would be) how much time, money and effort would DirecTV have to invest to design and test a user interface that would make it possible for my sister to use these fuinctions?

4. Assuming that DirecTV does in fact deliver a "whole house" DVR, would much of this time, money and effort be better spent on a viable easy to use interface for that unit?

Understand please that I am not insulting my sister, it is just that I think that all of us sometimes lose track of the fact that 90% of the people who use DirecTV hardware don't know how to use search.. let alone anything more complicated. We are, by the very fact that we hang out here a pack of technically oriented individuals... we know what we are doing.

Most people don't.


----------



## taylorhively (Nov 29, 2006)

My wish list:
1) You can hit the yellow button (from list) and quickly change the filter to local, but I'd like a quicker way to toggle this filter (less button presses.) And/or add the option to have remote recordings be a different color than local.
2) Be able to schedule recordings from a DVR to a remote DVR.
3) Ability to see how full the hard drive is on remote DRVs


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

if I have 4 copies of the same show on 4 different DVR's show them as 1 and either randomly start playing them, or have a mechanism to select which one you want to start playing...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

BAHitman said:


> if I have 4 copies of the same show on 4 different DVR's show them as 1 and either randomly start playing them, or have a mechanism to select which one you want to start playing...


Big +1 here. Would go a great way to clearing up unified playlist "clutter". Whatever the selection method, it should first play the local copy, if available. The show's info could list which DVR's it's actually on.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> Lot of good stuff here. I think you should also consider the following and perhaps others can fill in the blanks.





LarryFlowers said:


> 1. Are all the H units capable of the computing power necessary to do some of these things?


The point of a Wish List is to simply list wishes.... reality doesn't have to interfere.

The point of this wish list is to list our wishes, and if DirecTV wants to, they can look at it, and if they want to or are able to, they might offer that option and make the wish come true.



LarryFlowers said:


> 2. While I recognize the technical expertise of the people posting these ideas, I have to ask the question: "If all of this were made available, could my sister operate it?


Some of them, absolutely! Some... maybe not.

Honestly, I know people who didn't know how to set their VCR clock, and I know many people who don't set up Favorites lists on their satellite receivers.

However, I'm personally quite thankful for Favorites lists.



LarryFlowers said:


> 3. If the answer to #2 is "no" (and it would be) how much time, money and effort would DirecTV have to invest to design and test a user interface that would make it possible for my sister to use these fuinctions?


That's really a question that only DirecTV can answer...



LarryFlowers said:


> 4. Assuming that DirecTV does in fact deliver a "whole house" DVR, would much of this time, money and effort be better spent on a viable easy to use interface for that unit?


The jury is still out on the "whole house DVR" as far as I'm concerned, so no, I like to think that DirecTV should give DVR users a break.



LarryFlowers said:


> Understand please that I am not insulting my sister, it is just that I think that all of us sometimes lose track of the fact that 90% of the people who use DirecTV hardware don't know how to use search.. let alone anything more complicated. We are, by the very fact that we hang out here a pack of technically oriented individuals... we know what we are doing.
> 
> Most people don't.


My grandmother can use a computer, but she has problems with her cell phone. That's not an insult, just simply a statement. There's all kinds of stuff on the HR2x she wouldn't know how to use. That doesn't mean that all that other stuff shouldn't be there...

You do bring up good points though, but aside from a few things, most aren't really any more difficult to the user than some of the current features/options, and in the case of remote scheduling, they already have the capability on the H2x units, so it shouldn't be an issue for the HR2x.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Carl Spock said:


> Thanks, but I haven't done anything yet except start a thread. The heavy lifting awaits. Thank me after Steve has the info he needs to add MRV requests to the HR2x Wish List. That's at least two more threads down the road.


The first part of a journey starts with a single step.

I meant to start this thread already, and I didn't. You did... and that's what I was thanking you for. 

~Alan


----------



## topgun80 (Oct 6, 2008)

rsblaski said:


> 5. Link esata drives to the customer account so you would never lose recordings except to hard drive failure.


A big "AMEN" to this one!

Ability to move copy recordings between DVR's or to eSata's.

I've lost "EVERYTHING" as least 4 times in the last 10 years to DVR/TIVO failures or lightning strikes, very frustrating


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Ability to transfer recordings from one DVR to another. Aside from allowing one to organize (move) programs to specific servers, it would also (more importantly) come in handy when upgrading receivers. 

I have considered swapping out all of my HD DVRs with HR24s to provide a faster TV experience; however, the only thing holding me back is losing all the recordings on the old DVRs.

If D* were to implement a way for customers who upgrade to new receivers the ability to "clone" the ones they are replacing (much like the way a new Mac or iPhone can become an exact copy of the older model that had been replaced) that would be awesome. Not just the recordings, but all settings, as well.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Segregated playlists. In my home, both of us (wife and I) have our "own" HR20. I want her shows to show in a different color, or even better, in a different tab.

DBSNewbie, I couldn't agree more. One of the reasons I cancelled my WHDVR install was the possibility of the installer swapping out my wife's HR20-700, which as an attached 1TB eSata drive. Losing all your programming is a deal-breaker for me. (I would've already "purchased" an HR24 if this problem wasn't such an issue)


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

mikeny said:


> 1. *Remote scheduling from HR units. *
> 2. Remote To Do List management.
> 3. Central management of all series links
> 4. offer the ability to record on another DVR if there is a 2 tuner conflict.


Who here know about the *RVU Alliance*?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*H 'To Do' Menu*
I believe in simple steps first.

I like the select which DVR to record to from my H21 units.

As to my wish, I would like my H21 to have more master control over the DVRs.
Like being able to CHANGE or CANCEL a program that's schedule to record - in other words I like to see the HR *To Do* Menu on the H boxes.​


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*H Units - DVR % Free Space*

Currently when you schedule a record from H units, it only shows the names of my DVRs.

I wish to see the percentage of Free Space along with the name of the DVR.​


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Ability to filter playlists from a specific location (I really do not want to have sift through the kids programs in the living room but have no problem with them sharing it between each other)


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Cataloging*

I wish for any kind of cataloging. Color-coded, Folders, something, anything.​


----------



## GeekDrew (Nov 13, 2007)

My biggest wish is for central scheduling. For example, here's how I might picture it working.

A per-account setting would exist, somewhere, that defines preferences for how recordings are handled:

- If any DVR on your account is unable to record an item in its To-Do list, for any reason, should it request that another DVR on your account perform the recording? (Yes / No)

- If any DVR is currently recording an item on its To-Do list, and a user changes forcing the DVR to stop recording or change the tuner, should that DVR request another DVR on your account begin recording that item immediately? (Ask every time / Always offload / Never offload)

Items should be able to be scheduled from anywhere, to anywhere. The receivers should sync the to-do list with each other, and with DirecTV's servers. That way, you can control the single to-do list for your account from any of your DVRs, or from the DirecTV website, if you want. If DirecTV wanted to be really nice, they could even add the functionality to the to-do list that individual recording could be restricted to be recorded on only a specific DVR. The servers should definitely be able to determine which DVRs would be busy at which time, to present warnings to the user when they schedule something that all DVRs would be busy for, or when they will have all tuners (or perhaps all tuners on X DVRs) busy with recordings. Ooh, another feature: load balance the recordings so that DVRs attempt to keep one tuner free per DVR. Once every DVR has one tuner busy, then start using the other tuner in each one. And, if they were to tie recordings on the hard drives to the account, rather than to the DVR (which, in my opinion, is just retarded to begin with), recordings could be moved around on DVRs for drive management, or merged if multiple DVRs were needed to complete a single recording.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> Who here know about the *RVU Alliance*?


I am aware of it and have researched a good deal about it. I am quite excited to see what RVU has in store for all of us


----------



## gusjohnson (Sep 29, 2006)

Lots of great ideas. I particularly like List-List, Copy Recording between DVRs, Remote DVR management.

Now that we have MRV - the thing I'd really like is a receiver that I could really turn off (with idle power less than a watt). No tuner necessary (instead the ability to stream live/pausible TV from a DVR tuner).


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

The ability to move/copy recordings between DVR's.
Remote scheduling
Remote to do list management


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Smart Scheduling*
Recording of actual program and NOT TIME SLOT. 
Too often programs start late and especially with sports often go beyond the time slot do to weather or extended play.​


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks!

Hope I don't run out. Been doing them since back in the old readnews days.

Don "the voices tell me what to type" Bolton



mikeny said:


> Are you ever going to run out of sign offs Don? I do get a kick out of them.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

I have MRV via, DECA....opted into the BETA with my GiGe network. All is well despite a newbie DECA installer learning the ropes on my system. 

I wanted to start a thread on new features that would really help MRV reach next level and even increase adoption/use. The easy one I've been complaining about is lack of remote scheduling of DVR to DVR and when local DVR resources are maxed out an option/list to use a remote DVR that is available. Then there are ones to "manage" the integrated playlist schedules/tasks....etc.

Another idea I had was to transfer the limping along MediaShare effort to MRV. The reason is easy support and with basic features some pull that will allow DirecTV to market and perhaps bring other paying users on-board. My thought, now that MP3s are "natively" supported in the new firmware release have DirecTV work on video files (aside from MPEG Transport Stream) like VOB/IFO, AVI, MP4, etc. Then, a consumer can take external HDD via the STB's eSATA or USB or Ethernet port or thru some DECA connection and have this external HDD with your MP3s/PICs (JPEGs)/Videos map into your MRV and into your playlist ? Now, for those of us that have struggled with MediaShare by using a PC with WMP transoding or Tversity or transcode software on NAS (eg. MediaTomb or Twonky) you could map this simple external HDD into MRV and the DECA network and use it for more/easier than dealing with a PC. Maybe have a special DECA module that plugs into the 2nd port Ethernet port of the STB or connects to a splitter and this DECA module does the decode of the MP3s/PICs (JPEGs)/Videos and serves to the MRV/DECA network (in this scenario the external HDD plugs into this DECA module via USB, eSATA, whatever connector). Essentially extend the ability/use of external HDD for the use to hook to the DECA cloud and have MRV access/play. No PC, no transoding, no home network issues, no delays, simple plug-n-play controlled by DirecTV. Already there are tons of manufacturers (Dlink, Popcorn Hour, NetGear, Dune, etc.) offering NetWork Media players with some have DVD/BR players and streaming via BitTorrent or NetFlix Online or internal HDD for content. The idea, content consolidation to a streaming device. I think DirecTV has perfect avenue in MRV to capture some of that enthusiasm and pay for that effort thru MRV.

Anyway, just some thoughts to get the thread rolling. I'm betting this may be a popular discussion topic. Here is my list.

*1)* DVR-To-DVR Remote Scheduling. Includes auto-resource detection and remote DVR option.
*2)* Full Management of Playlist/Schedulers of Remote DVRs.
Inlcudes deletion, series option changes, etc. of remote DVRs.
*3)* MediaShare *via *MRV. Allow connection of an external HDD (not same as those people use for internal HDD replacement) to either a STB which is shared on the DECA or thru a specialized DECA unit (with PI) that plugs into switch/router that is on the DECA. Extended video format support needed over current MPEG transport stream but would allow video/MP3/JPEG "native" playback, integration into Playlist...maybe under older called MRV Mediashare.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

A copy feature... would like to be able to make backups of recordings using another DVR. It would be handy to have when a full reset is needed or when replacing a DVR (recordings would be preserved).


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Not necessarily MRV related, but allow eSATA drives to be swapped between DVRs on the same account and keep recordings intact.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

thekochs said:


> *1)* DVR-To-DVR Remote Scheduling. Includes auto-resource detection and remote DVR option.
> *2)* Full Management of Playlist/Schedulers of Remote DVRs.
> Inlcudes deletion, series option changes, etc. of remote DVRs.


I agree with both of these.


----------



## br408408 (Jun 1, 2008)

thekochs said:


> *1)* DVR-To-DVR Remote Scheduling. Includes auto-resource detection and remote DVR option.
> *2)* Full Management of Playlist/Schedulers of Remote DVRs.
> Inlcudes deletion, series option changes, etc. of remote DVRs.


A big +1 from me

It would also be nice to have full management of all your DVR's directly from a pc in your house. Not going to Directv web site as you now can to schedule a recording, but direct managment over your LAN


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

br408408 said:


> A big +1 from me
> 
> It would also be nice to have full management of all your DVR's directly from a pc in your house. Not going to Directv web site as you now can to schedule a recording, but direct managment over your LAN


Not only that, but if you have a conflict, it could automatically give you a message saying it's not going to work, and to either try it on another DVR, or find another airing if possible. They *COULD* do this with online as well, if your DVR is connected to the internet. It sends the request, the DVR can't record it due to a conflict, so it sends out an email to a pre specified address, telling you there's a conflict. Then you go back to the site and try another DVR or find another airing. Even better would be if it automatically reported back to the Directv website that there's a conflict, and the website sent out another email with links that automatically sent another request to another DVR, as well as future airings (If there are any) that are auto linked to send another request to the DVR. Also, not sure if the DVR automatically does this or not, but if there is a conflict, it could automatically search for another airing on it's own.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Good adders guys...keep them coming. My thought on this is for example is MediaShare has little supoort/effort since DirectV cannot make money on it and hard to market to general public in its current state. But MRV all the competitors have and DirecTV is charging $3/Month. My guess is their adoption rate is small since combo of new and most folks not knowing why the need it....frankly the feature set is very small for the ROI. Just look at all the threads comparing DECA to Ethernet....the arguements for-against are all derived on money/features/time/ROI of the user...in other words is $3 worth blah..blah.

I really think there is a win-win for DirecTV to use MRV as a conduit for more money/subscription adoption by adding features that help the mass audience plug-n-play and use. Question is, what are these features. 

I'm sure DirecTV folks are not going to take this thead as gospel but I'm guessing they are thinking the same thing as me...."what can we do to get more people to pay for MRV and distinguish ourselves from the comp". For me, I'm thinking what features would make MRV really appealing to me versus where it is now. Good example of this, I've been looking to buy a network media player with internal HDD....$400+. Some people have NASes that serve to TVs....both of these take some technical competance. Imagine the general user putting their pics on a external HDD or even USB stick and plugging into the back of one of the STBs via USB port that is connected to DECA network. This local STB searches the attached HDD or USB stick for all playable (depends on codecs that STB supports) content and auto-maps those into your shared playlist under a folder called *MRV Mediashare*...subfolders *Pictures, Music, Video*. Now, folks like me think....wow $80 HDD or $30 4GB USB stick where I pay $3/Month to DirecTV versus $400+ Network Media Player....sold !!!!! For the general user they probably already have USB sticks with content on them....well known process for even the basic Joe-Public.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I will add in my three cents:

1) DVR-To-DVR Remote Scheduling
2) DVR-To-DVR Remote Scheduling
3) DVR-To-DVR Remote Scheduling


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

barryb said:


> I will add in my three cents:
> 
> 1) DVR-To-DVR Remote Scheduling
> 2) DVR-To-DVR Remote Scheduling
> 3) DVR-To-DVR Remote Scheduling


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..........think you are stuttering.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm all in favor in DVR to DVR Remote Scheduling, there would also need to be to add schedule conflicter resolver. Just wonder if there would have to be a master DVR to do this?


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

kevinwmsn said:


> I'm all in favor in DVR to DVR Remote Scheduling, there would also need to be to add schedule conflicter resolver. Just wonder if there would have to be a master DVR to do this?


Having some master DVR would IMHO would defeat the purpose. The idea of MRV in my mind is that I can be anywhere and do anything. I don't want to be confined to one room/DVR/HD STB to have to individually manage that box or all the others. I agree, there must be a conflict resolver. What this comes down to is that the each STB under MRV already maps/interprets the shows across the whole network and presents to you...*EACH* box does this on its own now for the unified playlist. Also under current MRV a STB can delete shows on the unified playlist it presents....local or remote shows....so the ability to delete means there is already some functionality to alter remote STB items. Plus, this remote scheduling function already exists non-DVR to DVR mode. I'm guessing much less complex for the software to handle since in that scenario the non-DVR cannot record anyway....so it's really kinda like you using the web to program your DVR...the non-DVR is just a remote conduit to the DVR. I think the most practical way is when you setup a recording (via Guide or Search or whatever) a pop-up comes up and the local DVR is the default/first entry where you just click-n-go or in that pop-up there is dropdown list of other remote DVRs it sees on the network *where there are no conflicts *to record. If there is a conflict on the local DVR then the local DVR is not on the list or you have the option like already exists to cancel a conflicting show that would then allow this local DVR to show on the list. Simply put, a pop-up after recording selection of DVRs on the DECA to choose from that the STB/DVR's/Software has pre-filtered for conflicts across the DECA.


----------



## lonnie58 (Jun 10, 2010)

I vote 'sharing' of Favorites lists and TV Apps dock/configurations between receivers. Even a simple manual 'copy' of a previously setup receiver would be useful.

Lonnie


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

List-List


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

kevinwmsn said:


> I'm all in favor in DVR to DVR Remote Scheduling, there would also need to be to add schedule conflicter resolver. Just wonder if there would have to be a master DVR to do this?


I don't see why. It could be simply:
DVR: I've got 3 programs scheduled to record. Are there any other DVRs on the system? No-let's see if we can find another airing. Yes-does one of them have a free tuner during that time? Yes-Schedule the recording on that DVR. No-Is one of them free during a future airing of the program? Yes-record it on the DVR that is free during the future airing. No-Send a message that shows up in the messages that the DVR tried everything to schedule the recording, but just couldn't find a way to record it.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

1) Selection of individual DVR in Playlist with Freespace . . .so I don't have to visit each DVR.

2) Copy / Move function . . . many uses.

3) Remote Scheduling. . . would be nice to have collabrative, but I wouldn't mind just manually selecting the dvr now . . like I do on the iPhone app.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> I don't see why. It could be simply:
> DVR: I've got 3 programs scheduled to record. Are there any other DVRs on the system? No-let's see if we can find another airing. Yes-does one of them have a free tuner during that time? Yes-Schedule the recording on that DVR. No-Is one of them free during a future airing of the program? Yes-record it on the DVR that is free during the future airing. No-Send a message that shows up in the messages that the DVR tried everything to schedule the recording, but just couldn't find a way to record it.


Think you/I I kinda saying the same thing on YES-NO Local/Remote DVR Resource Tree Structure but like your idea of additional airing times....doesn't have to be tied to MRV but nice adder.

*4) * Auto-Smart Search for additional show airing times.

Guys, lets keep the thread going and after enough inputs we can compile a list. I'll re-post on the top thread so new readers can see the progress and not have to search what I'm thinking may be a long topic thread eventually.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> 1) Selection of individual DVR in Playlist with Freespace . . .so I don't have to visit each DVR.


Like all your ideas, good input on freespace but I would add that in MRV mode that the bottom legend of the local DVR you are viewing shows you two percentages....% of freespace of local DVR (like you have now) and % space of total DECA DVR Network.....call it *Nework Space Free %*.

I think in the scheduler that searches for conflicts above if you were to select a remote DVR to record that has the resources (MPEG encoders) free it would be smart enough to see that there is a freespace issue...either up front to keep that DVR off the list....or after you select it gives you warning that not enough space.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

thekochs said:


> *1)* DVR-To-DVR Remote Scheduling. Includes auto-resource detection and remote DVR option.
> *2)* Full Management of Playlist/Schedulers of Remote DVRs.
> Inlcudes deletion, series option changes, etc. of remote DVRs.
> *3)* MediaShare *via *MRV. Allow connection of an external HDD (not same as those people use for internal HDD replacement) to either a STB which is shared on the DECA or thru a specialized DECA unit (with PI) that plugs into switch/router that is on the DECA. Extended video format support needed over current MPEG transport stream but would allow video/MP3/JPEG "native" playback, integration into Playlist...maybe under older called MRV Mediashare.


1. and 2. are the ones I have hoped for ever since MRV was just a rumor.
Number 3 I could live without; but my theory is that even if I don't have a need for something, I don't criticize those who do. (See my signature, lol.)
As far as external hard drives, I am seriously hoping that some day, e-satas will be linked to customer accounts as opposed to a specific box.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

rsblaski said:


> 1. and 2. are the ones I have hoped for ever since MRV was just a rumor.
> Number 3 I could live without; but my theory is that even if I don't have a need for something, I don't criticize those who do. (See my signature, lol.)
> As far as external hard drives, I am seriously hoping that some day, e-satas will be linked to customer accounts as opposed to a specific box.


Or as someone suggested above...perhaps the ability to copy from one remote DVR resource to another. Say there is a maintance screen (simple) for the DECA DVR Network that shows you things like percentage freespace for all DVRs, connections/speed tests from DVR to DVR, etc. In this maintance screen you have the ability to copy/backup from one DVR to another...say a scheduled job you can setup during the night where no DECA traffic to contend with. This way you can backup shows, etc. from one DVR to another. I can appreciate your idea that if the STB dies the external HDD is kinda DOA since tied to that STB. I'm only guessing but I'm betting DirecTV is worried about content movement....but in the scenario above you manage if you want copies made and pehaps DirecTV would feel more comfortable because they have a end-end link they are managing the transfer....who knows, just thinking out loud. I do see however, your request's need...but not necessarily tied to MRV.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

There is already an MRV Wish List thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178145


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

thekochs said:


> Or as someone suggested above...perhaps the ability to copy from one remote DVR resource to another. Say there is a maintance screen (simple) for the DECA DVR Network that shows you things like percentage freespace for all DVRs, connections/speed tests from DVR to DVR, etc. In this maintance screen you have the ability to copy/backup from one DVR to another...say a scheduled job you can setup during the night where no DECA traffic to contend with. This way you can backup shows, etc. from one DVR to another. I can appreciate your idea that if the STB dies the external HDD is kinda DOA since tied to that STB. I'm only guessing but I'm betting DirecTV is worried about content movement....but in the scenario above you manage if you want copies made and pehaps DirecTV would feel more comfortable because they have a end-end link they are managing the transfer....who knows, just thinking out loud. I do see however, your request's need...but not necessarily tied to MRV.


You hit the exact reason I would want the e-sata tied to my account. I have had two dvrs go belly up on me in the past eight years. Both times I have lost many recordings. If the e-sata was tied to my account, I would simply attach it to the new box and have all my recordings, sl's and preferences in place. (Re-doing an sl list is absolutely no fun, especially when a show is between seasons.)


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Did not realize there was already a Wish List for MRV thread....just started another today. I asked Moderator to close it since this one was first. http://www.dbstalk.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2497430

Seems like the major one that I've been complaining about and seem like everyone else is lack of remote scheduling of DVR to DVR and when local DVR resources are maxed out an option/list to use a remote DVR that is available. Seems practical way to do this is in combo with a conflict handler so when you setup a recording (via Guide or Search or whatever) a pop-up comes up and the local DVR is the default/first entry where you just click-n-go or in that pop-up there is dropdown list of other remote DVRs it sees on the network where there are no conflicts to record. If there is a conflict on the local DVR then the local DVR is not on the list or you have the option like already exists to cancel a conflicting show that would then allow this local DVR to show on the list. Simply put, a pop-up after recording selection of DVRs on the DECA to choose from that the STB/DVR's/Software has pre-filtered for conflicts across the DECA. A nice suggestion to this that can be part of MRV would be alternative air times for the shows on conflict.

Then there is a need to "manage" the integrated playlist schedules/tasks....etc across the network from any DVR to any DVR not matter where the origional recording was setup/posted to run.

Another idea I had was to transfer the limping along MediaShare effort to MRV. The reason is easy support and with basic features some pull that will allow DirecTV to market and perhaps bring other paying users on-board. My thought, now that MP3s are "natively" supported in the new firmware release have DirecTV work on video files (aside from MPEG Transport Stream) like VOB/IFO, AVI, MP4, etc. Then, a consumer can take external HDD or USB stick via the STB's eSATA or USB or Ethernet port or thru some DECA connection and have this external HDD with your MP3s/PICs (JPEGs)/Videos map into your MRV and into your playlist ? Now, for those of us that have struggled with MediaShare by using a PC with WMP transoding or Tversity or transcode software on NAS (eg. MediaTomb or Twonky) you could map this simple external HDD into MRV and the DECA network and use it for more/easier than dealing with a PC. Maybe have a special DECA module that plugs into the 2nd port Ethernet port of the STB or connects to a splitter and this DECA module does the decode of the MP3s/PICs (JPEGs)/Videos and serves to the MRV/DECA network (in this scenario the external HDD plugs into this DECA module via USB, eSATA, whatever connector). Essentially extend the ability/use of external HDD for the use to hook to the DECA cloud and have MRV access/play. No PC, no transoding, no home network issues, no delays, simple plug-n-play controlled by DirecTV. Already there are tons of manufacturers (Dlink, Popcorn Hour, NetGear, Dune, etc.) offering NetWork Media players with some have DVD/BR players and streaming via BitTorrent or NetFlix Online or internal HDD for content. The idea, content consolidation to a streaming device. I think DirecTV has perfect avenue in MRV to capture some of that enthusiasm and pay for that effort thru MRV.

Also, perhaps the ability to copy from one remote DVR show to another. Say there is a maintance screen (simple) for the DECA DVR Network that shows you things like percentage freespace for all DVRs, connections/speed tests from DVR to DVR, etc. In this maintance screen you have the ability to copy/backup from one DVR to another...say a scheduled job you can setup during the night where no DECA traffic to contend with. This way you can backup shows, etc. from one DVR to another.

Here is kinda a combined list from other thread........
*1)* DVR-To-DVR Remote Scheduling. Includes auto-resource detection, additional air times, and remote DVR option. In background conflicts are IDed and presented to User for options.
*2)* Full Management of Playlist/Schedulers of Remote DVRs.
Inlcudes deletion, series option changes, etc. of remote DVRs.
*3)* MediaShare *via *MRV. Allow connection of an external HDD (not same as those people use for internal HDD replacement) to either a STB which is shared on the DECA or thru a specialized DECA unit (with PI) that plugs into switch/router that is on the DECA. Extended video format support needed over current MPEG transport stream but would allow video/MP3/JPEG "native" playback, integration into Playlist...maybe under older called *MRV Mediashare *with subfolders for *music*,* pictures*, *video*.
*4)* Percentage indicator on the bottom of Playlist showing* each *DVRs % Freespace on the DECA. This would also be part of remote scheduling that when you select remote DVR to schedule to the system is smart enough to determine if there is enough space.


----------



## mnbulldog (Aug 25, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> Schedule recordings on other DVRs from a DVR like you can from an HD receiver.


This is my main need. Have 3 DVR's don't want to go to each room to avoid conflict recordings.

#2. Want to be able to view To-Do for all DVR's on each DVR.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

1. The ability to have a Selectable Unified Playlist By DVR where you can Select just the DVRs that you want to be included in your Playlist. 

2. A Search Function at the Top of the UPL so that you can Search for Specific Recordings.

3. The ability to create your own Folders in the Playlist and move recordings between the folders for organizational purposes.

4. An Option in your Series Links Preferences to Specify which Folder the Recordings should go into in your UPL.

5. The Ability to Rename a Recording so that if you Manually Record something you can give a meaningful name to it to help identify it later.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

thekochs said:


> .....transfer the limping along MediaShare effort to MRV. The reason is easy support and with basic features some pull that will allow DirecTV to market and perhaps bring other paying users on-board. My thought, now that MP3s are "natively" supported in the new firmware release have DirecTV work on video files (aside from MPEG Transport Stream) like VOB/IFO, AVI, MP4, etc. Then, a consumer can take external HDD via the STB's eSATA or USB or Ethernet port or thru some DECA connection and have this external HDD with your MP3s/PICs (JPEGs)/Videos map into your MRV and into your playlist ? Now, for those of us that have struggled with MediaShare by using a PC with WMP transoding or Tversity or transcode software on NAS (eg. MediaTomb or Twonky) you could map this simple external HDD into MRV and the DECA network and use it for more/easier than dealing with a PC. Maybe have a special DECA module that plugs into the 2nd port Ethernet port of the STB or connects to a splitter and this DECA module does the decode of the MP3s/PICs (JPEGs)/Videos and serves to the MRV/DECA network (in this scenario the external HDD plugs into this DECA module via USB, eSATA, whatever connector). Essentially extend the ability/use of external HDD for the use to hook to the DECA cloud and have MRV access/play. No PC, no transoding, no home network issues, no delays, simple plug-n-play controlled by DirecTV. Already there are tons of manufacturers (Dlink, Popcorn Hour, NetGear, Dune, etc.) offering NetWork Media players with some have DVD/BR players and streaming via BitTorrent or NetFlix Online or internal HDD for content. The idea, content consolidation to a streaming device. I think DirecTV has perfect avenue in MRV to capture some of that enthusiasm and pay for that effort thru MRV.


Wow.....I thought when I posted the above there would be a flood of "yeah man, awesome..blah...blah.".  Guess I'm the only guy out there who wants MediaShare supported better/easier/more-robust ? I just figured how nice it would be for a USB stick or HDD to plug into "something" on the DECA network and the content be auto-mapped into the shared PlayList.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Not too many here use Media Share. I do like the other suggestions though.


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm in agreement with most of you but here's my list anyway for what it's worth:

1. DVR to DVR remote scheduling.
2. Ability to specify "Episode" or "Series" and have a series link setup remotely.
3. Ability to remotely manage To Do list.
4. Ability to remotely manage Series Links.
5. Full integration of remote To Do lists in the local guide so you know from the guide what has been scheduled to record.
6. Easy way to temporarily switch the playlist to any one of the remote DVR's without changing the default setting.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree DVR to DVR remote recording. 

Another feature I've wanted long before MRV is the option to record from this point on. For example, you are watching a program and you can't watch any longer, you choose to record from the recording start point instead of the entire buffer. Maybe if you watch only a portion of the show you can have an option for delete from here to beginning.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hookemfins said:


> [...] Another feature I've wanted long before MRV is the option to record from this point on [...]


Wouldn't the key sequence CHAN UP-CHAN DOWN-RECORD do that for you?

CHAN UP-CHAN DOWN should empty the buffer, and RECORD should capture everything from the new buffer start to the end of the show.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

Steve said:


> Wouldn't the key sequence CHAN UP-CHAN DOWN-RECORD do that for you?
> 
> CHAN UP-CHAN DOWN should empty the buffer, and RECORD should capture everything from the new buffer start to the end of the show.


Technically it would but by the time you change channels and back again there is a small portion that is lost. Your solution is a work around. Just like recording a program or game was a work around for DLB.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hookemfins said:


> [...] Another feature I've wanted long before MRV is the option to record from this point on [...]





Steve said:


> Wouldn't the key sequence CHAN UP-CHAN DOWN-RECORD do that for you?





hookemfins said:


> Technically it would but by the time you change channels and back again there is a small portion that is lost. Your solution is a work around.


That it is. Just putting it out there for folks who may not realize there's any way to do it at all.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe do it during a commercial?


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

For me....tabbed playlists would be huge. I've given my kids free reign of the DVR that is in our home gym via their H24's. It would be nice to not have to sift through all the recorded programming of theirs. Shoot, just a "sort by dvr" option would do the trick.


----------



## Greg4050 (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree. Give us some organization on the playlist. Filter by box, or let us make our own folders. Thumbs down on the sort by box. Its difficult to navigate the huge list. Something that pares it down would be much better.

We also have assigned the dvrs by their users and from the posts here, that seems to be a frequent thing. Showing each unit as a folder would cut the list quickly.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

) DVR-To-DVR Remote Scheduling. Includes auto-resource detection and remote DVR option.
) Full Management of Play-list/Schedulers of Remote DVRs, Includes deletion, series option changes, etc. of remote DVRs.
) DVR FOLDERS so that if you want to view only the recordings on DVR "A" you would open the folder for "A"
) Select "DON'T" Share.. machine "B" can share all recordings except from channel (PBTV as an example) or ratings higher than "PG" (would not share "R" or "X") this would limit the adult items from being accessed or viewed else where.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Sixto said:


> LIST-LIST. (yep, you've heard this one before! )
> 
> List would be the current Playlist (ALL or LOCAL).
> 
> ...


That's my request as well! I've always thought LIST-LIST would be a relatively simple & effective way to allow us to "filter" what DVR's we're looking at.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice ideas...hope DirecTV is listening.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> 1. The ability to setup "favorite" playlists instead of having to use the UPL all the time. This would work along the same lines as the favorite channels list. You could setup a favorite DVR list so that when you chose it from the playlist options you'd only see listings for specific DVR's in your setup.
> 
> 2. The ability to move/copy recordings between DVR's.
> 
> ...





mikeny said:


> 1. Remote scheduling from HR units.
> 2. Remote To Do List management.
> 3. Central management of all series links
> 4. offer the ability to record on another DVR if there is a 2 tuner conflict.


I like these too. I would also like to have network administrator p/w and controls to further limit who is at the wheel deleting, assigning, combining and kicking-off DVRs from share list or users from the MRV stream. When there's more than 2 DVRs connected, the current available options may not suit the adults in the house. AFAIK, Parental controls are limited to the DVR, not the network. We had to remove the DECA adapter from the teen that thought she'd customize her playlist after a reboot.


----------



## tscheifler (Aug 5, 2008)

Loving the MRV.  Now that all my DVRs are on the network, it seems obvious to deliver a new iPhone app that gives me full control of the DVRs (the same as I have when sitting in the room with the DVR using the supplied remote control).


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I still Wish we could have a Selectable Unified Playlist so we could Specify which DVRs we wanted to see in the UPL!!!

I have 7 DVRs and they all can't be included in the UPL as the Limit is 6 DVRs.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Well after a month of MRV.

What I want most is a combine '_To Do_' list for my multi-DVRs setup.​


----------

